# Boat Painter



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We'd like to get some touch up painting done on our Lund during the off season.

From my readings on boat painting, it's a completely different type of painting process than with vehicles. 

Anyone know of a shop or person who does boat painting?

A sincere thanks in advance for any info.

:wink: :wink:


----------

